# Neue Juwelier-Rezepte



## painschkes (14. Mai 2008)

Hey Buffy´s :>

Soviel wie ich mitbekommen hab sind doch heute neue Rezepte dazugekommen , oder irre ich mich da?

Danke schonmal für die Antworten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> Hey Buffy´s :>
> 
> Soviel wie ich mitbekommen hab sind doch heute neue Rezepte dazugekommen , oder irre ich mich da?
> 
> ...



patchnotes lesen vllt steht da was drin

mfg


----------



## Ocian (14. Mai 2008)

Auf der Insel, wenn Phase 4 abgeschlossen sind, hat die hädlerin nun nicht nur die BT und Hyal Vorlagen sondern auch noch 3 oder 4 neue.


----------



## Alohajoe (14. Mai 2008)

Beim Juwelier, der nach Phase 4 erscheint, gibts ab heute 3 neue Vorlagen für rare Gems, richtig.
Voraussetzung dafür ist allerdings ehrfürchtiger Ruf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: hab jetzt die dritte Vorlage auch gefunden^^


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (14. Mai 2008)

Alohajoe schrieb:


> Beim Juwelier, der nach Phase 4 erscheint, gibts ab heute 3 neue Vorlagen für rare Gems, richtig.
> Voraussetzung dafür ist allerdings ehrfürchtiger Ruf.
> 
> 
> ...



schon wieder zauberzeugs?


----------



## painschkes (14. Mai 2008)

Genau die hab ich gesucht danke , naja wir hängen immernoch in phase 3.. aman'thul halt..
Ehrfürchtig bin ich @ alohajoe


----------



## Scyen (14. Mai 2008)

ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR schrieb:


> schon wieder zauberzeugs?




ICH BIN SO FROH DASS ICH HEXER BIN!!! XD


----------



## Raron@nathrezim (14. Mai 2008)

warum gibts eig mit jedem Patch was neues für Juwelenschleifer aber nie was für zB Schmiede?


----------



## Ocian (14. Mai 2008)

Raron@nathrezim die rezepte gab es alle schon in Hyal und BT, das einzige was dazu gekommen ist, sind diese 3 Vorlagen mehr nicht.


----------



## celion (14. Mai 2008)

Raron@nathrezim schrieb:


> warum gibts eig mit jedem Patch was neues für Juwelenschleifer aber nie was für zB Schmiede?



genau das frag ich mich schon lange


----------



## Raron@nathrezim (14. Mai 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Raron@nathrezim die rezepte gab es alle schon in Hyal und BT, das einzige was dazu gekommen ist, sind diese 3 Vorlagen mehr nicht.


Ändert ja aber nix an der Tatsache, dass in den letzten paar Patches für Schmiede (ja ich bin einer und es regt mich auf^^) nix neues dazu gekommen ist, während andere Berufe mit Neuerungen vollgestopft werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Alohajoe (14. Mai 2008)

Endlich was Gescheites für den blauen Sockel!
Jetzt kann ich a) meinen Vorrat an Talasiten verbraten   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und b) endlich die verhasste Durchschlagskraft und Spelldmg/Ausdauer Gems ersetzen.

(ja ich bin Sockelbonus-Freak   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## Guibärchen (14. Mai 2008)

Alohajoe schrieb:


> Endlich was Gescheites für den blauen Sockel!
> Jetzt kann ich a) meinen Vorrat an Talasiten verbraten
> 
> 
> ...


>_> sag blos du sockelst Krit/durchschlag... will garnet erst wissen welche kalsse xD


----------



## xXxTheLegendxXx (26. Mai 2008)

Guibärchen schrieb:


> >_> sag blos du sockelst Krit/durchschlag... will garnet erst wissen welche kalsse xD




bei dem patch stand doch was von edelsteinen umwandeln, aber wo ist der juweliergroßmeister, könnte mir das bitte einer sagen, de soll die vorlage dazu haben


schon eredigt !!!!!


----------



## HGVermillion (27. Mai 2008)

xXxTheLegendxXx schrieb:


> bei dem patch stand doch was von edelsteinen umwandeln, aber wo ist der juweliergroßmeister, könnte mir das bitte einer sagen, de soll die vorlage dazu haben
> schon eredigt !!!!!



du kannst bei den juwelenschleifergroßmeistern in der Ehrenfeste o. Thrallmar lernen das du 18 Grüne Steine(3 von jeder sorte) in einen blauen, oder mit viel glück in einen epischen Edelstein umwandeln kannst.


----------



## Drynwin (21. Juni 2008)

liegt vll au daran des halt mit bc der beruf juwe und ned en andere rausgekommen is oder?!


----------

